# ANTENA PARA VHF Y UHF (ringo) para radio comunicacion



## omarshiño (Oct 6, 2009)

hola necesito un sofware o caculo matematico para hcaer una antena ringo para las radio comunicacion motorolas vertex y yaesu ya que me dedico a la reparacion tanto como las bases (centrales y en las moviles de cada auto para hacer radio taxi espero su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola
dejo unos enlaces donde viene teoria y calculos de antenas
el segundo enlace trae mas enlaces a donde se calulan las antenas ringo.

*http://www.todoantenas.cl/*
*http://www.geocities.com/ea4ct/antenas.htm*
*[/COLOR]* 
*saludos*
*a sus ordenes*


----------

